# More PokerTables.......(much more)....



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Ok guys,
Just thought I'd share more tables I've made over the last few years.....Just click on the Dropbox link.....

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vlnix36t7agx4uk/AACGzmdztH6HjGYyZbOr0wRSa?dl=0


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Frank , you must darn near have these down to a science by now . That's a lot of impressive looking tables you built there


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@tlcpokertables...

couldn't get in or there were no tables to look at......

amend that...
tried again...

goodness gracious they're awesome...


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow Frank , you must be darn near have these down to a science by now . That's a lot of impressive looking tables you built there


Thank you, Rick! Yes, I think I do have it down to a science. Plans are all in my head. Funny thing is, I didn't even use a router for 95% of these tables.....just a jigsaw and a steady hand.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tlcpokertables said:


> Thank you, Rick! Yes, I think I do have it down to a science. Plans are all in my head. Funny thing is, I didn't even use a router for 95% of these tables.....just a jigsaw and a steady hand.


That's quite an accomplishment Frank . Wish you had pictures of a build thread from beginning to end . But there may be some trade secrets you don't want out . Understandably so


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> That's quite an accomplishment Frank . Wish you had pictures of a build thread from beginning to end . But there may be some trade secrets you don't want out . Understandably so


No real trade secrets to hide. Woodworking is rather simple actually. It's the upholstery that gets tricky and time consuming. There are plenty of tutorials out there for building a poker table. Everyone's got there preferred methods though. Like anyone else who builds things, I went through my handful of sacrificial tables and learned what was good and bad. 
Perhaps I'll take build pics when I make my next table. Currently building 2 now, but too late for progress pics.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Amazing, that's quite a portfolio that you have there.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Holy chips, Frank...awesome...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

tlcpokertables said:


> Perhaps I'll take build pics when I make my next table.


Please do! Very impressive work.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow Frank you don't mess around, fantastic! Do you do the upholstery work too? Thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Wow Frank you don't mess around, fantastic! Do you do the upholstery work too? Thanks for posting.
> Herb


Yes, Herb....I do all the upholstery.....just me and my electric staple gun!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work. I would be happy to play on any of them.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

So, Frank, where are the secret compartments with the extra Aces located?

Seriously, nice work! I, too, would like to see a step by step build in the future.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow!! Nice stuff!!!!

More patience than I got.

HJ


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

VERY Impressive! Wow...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Overwhelming !


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tlcpokertables said:


> Yes, Herb....I do all the upholstery.....just me and my electric staple gun!


Frank have you found a quality staple gun? I bought one and it works every third try


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Frank have you found a quality staple gun? I bought one and it works every third try


Arrow Fastener Pro Electric Strip-Loading Stapler/Nailer-9100K - The Home Depot

For the last ten years I only replaced this once, and that was last year. It served me well for my upholstery needs. I use 5/16" staples.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tlcpokertables said:


> Arrow Fastener Pro Electric Strip-Loading Stapler/Nailer-9100K - The Home Depot
> 
> For the last ten years I only replaced this once, and that was last year. It served me well for my upholstery needs. I use 5/16" staples.


Thanks Frank . I bought mine at HD but it's definitely a different model . Was thinking maybe I had to go with some expensive Bostitch air stapler


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cannot add to what the others have said.......


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, what a talent. Almost makes me want to play poker. Fortunately, the only thing I gamble with are my fingers when I'm in the shop. So far i'm still 10 for 10 but that can change at any time.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Frank.
Those poker tables are magnificent. Some of them can be used as dining tables, too.


----------



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

That is pretty darn amazing Frank and I say you did have alot of practice


----------

